# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  FACT CHECK: A tired old gun stat still in service

## presence

http://news.yahoo.com/fact-check-tir...172135136.html



> By CALVIN WOODWARD | Associated Press – 9 hrs ago 
> Associated  Press/Rick Bowmer, File - FILE - 
> This March 3, 2013, file photo shows  handguns displayed in Sandy, Utah. 
> Some of the numbers being hurled  around in the gun control debate passed their freshness date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

